# Adspersus or Edulis that is the question.



## NCSean (Aug 1, 2010)

Ive been in the market for a Pyxicephalus adspersus for about a year now but couldn't justify the $35 plus shipping cost for a $25 dollar frog. As luck would have it they had one at Petco last night so I snatched it up before it was sold to someone else. The question is, is it a Adspersus or Edulis? It looks like a Adspersus to me but I would like a second or third opinion from some of the more experienced keepers here. Here are a couple of pics of Lunch Box.














So what do you guys think?


----------



## NCSean (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone? Yeah, nay, best guess, anything?


----------



## Dr Christopher McHale (Apr 3, 2014)

edulis.

100%.

if you want a guaranteed aspersus buy a frog that is larger than 15cm.


----------



## NCSean (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Christopher. Most sellers sell them at 2" or so. Are there any visual differences between the two I can go by before they are 6"? Well I am glad Petco has a 30 day no questions asked return policy. I was really hoping it was a Adspersus .


----------



## Dr Christopher McHale (Apr 3, 2014)

edulis tend to be a bit more colorful and grow bulky much quicker than adspersus. i know well the policy of selling them young. you may go to a show and see hundreds of baby bullfrogs and every vendor will swear up and down they are adspersus. 

i have bought hundreds and hundreds of these in my time. its typically why i always suggest just spending the money and buying a bigger frog so this way you can be certain. 

edulis are still great frogs but when you want a bullfrog, you want a BULLFROG.


----------



## NCSean (Aug 1, 2010)

Dr Christopher McHale said:


> edulis are still great frogs but when you want a bullfrog, you want a BULLFROG.


Exactly! Luckily I can return it and use the money towards the purchase of an actual Adspersus. Im not sure if its against the forum rules or not but can you point me in the direction of a dealer who knows the difference in Edulis and Adspersus and is honest in their labeling? If not here than in a private message.


----------

